# Goose Poop!?



## gsmit (Jan 6, 2011)

I have had my new cockapoo puppy (Maisey (8-23-10)) for 2 months now, and she has had giardia twice already. She may have had it already when I got her, but she keep eating goose poo whenever we go outside! Any one have any ideas on what to do?

Also, anyone have any good suggestions for dog food. I am currently using Wellness Puppy, but I think she is allergic to it. What type of meat should be the main ingredient (fish, lamb, beef, etc)?

Thanks!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh would love to help !!!! never heard of that complaint ... we've got duck s nearby and Wilfs likes the scent of it but cant think that he's eaten it . There s a thread with loads of stuff about feeding .. think its called what do you feed your cockapoo . and there are some posts about allergies they maybe some help. Good luck x ( it's under your cockapoos health )


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I walk Dylan every day around a lake and there's goose poo everywhere. All the dogs I've owned previously have eaten it, but Dylan is not too bad with it. The thing that has helped with him is that every time he ran to a piece I commanded "leave" and then gave him a treat instead. I figured that was a fair exchange! So now he will occasionally go for it but not very often considering the amount we come across. As regards allergies, I would go for the best holistic food you can afford - one with no grains or additives and with 85% meat, but others here are more informed than me on this topic. I assume you are not in the UK, or I would recommend the food supplier that I use. Good luck!


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a 6 month female cockapoo and we use wainrights puppy food.she eats lots more now I also buy their treats as they are also allergenic.are u uk ? I've only found this food in pets at home


----------



## gsmit (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys! I am not in the UK, I am in Chicago. I have seen a little improvement with the "Leave it" command, but she is still young and when she is hungry, there is no stopping her.

I am still looking into the dog food issue, but I am not sure about the Raw Dog food. I don't really like dealing with raw meat, so I will continue looking into more dog foods.

Thanks again.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo loved rabbit poo and horse droppings when she was younger and my dog trainer said it was because there was a lot of undigested stuff in it which they liked. She grew out of it and stopped at around 9 months. At the time 'leave it' never worked and she certainly wouldn't have stopped for a dog treat, I'd have had to wave a raw steak at her to distract her. Maybe trying carrying a deterrant spray like diluted vinegar or lemon juice and spraying it on the poo if she goes to it so it suddenly gives off a smell she doesn't like, which may make her more cautious.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

With the barf diet it said not to stop them eating horse manure (maybe other animals as well but cant remember) which I did to start with much to my husbands disgust , but Wilf would then often be sick so put a stop to that x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I had not thought of spraying something on it that they don't like but that's a really good idea, Mandy!


----------

